# "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme



## fischbär (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

nicht jeder will die Kohle für eine Waterwolf-Kamera locker machen, insbesondere, wenn man riskieren muss, dass sie - wenn man sie für etwas anderes als Freiwasserschleppen einsetzt - auch mal vom Gewässer gefressen wird.
Daher hatte ich die Idee, einfach so eine kleine Minikamera hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Weltweit-Spiegelreflexkamera-Ultra-kleinen-microSDHC-Speicherkarte/dp/B00QGHG29O/

mit einem angeltauglichen Gehäuse auszustatten. Erst habe ich mir da was 3D-gedruckt, aber das war leider Mist. Dann hatte ich die Idee, einfach Plexiglas auszuschneiden und übereinander zu kleben. Der Vorteil: komplett durchsichtig, vollkommen auf Lecks kontrollierbar, kompakt und robust, und vor allem: superbillig. Ich habe einfach ein Stück Plexiglas aus dem Müll gezogen und die Teile daraus gefräst. Geklebt mit Acryfix, daher völlig wasserdicht. Eine Gummidichtung rein, 4 M2 Schrauben und fertig ist der Laden.

Jetzt könnte man natürlich die ganze Minikamera da drin verpacken, ich dachte mir aber, dass es kleiner gehen muss. Daher habe ich die Elektronik aus dem Gehäuse gezogen und das UW-Gehäuse noch kleiner machen können. Zudem ist es jetzt stromlinienförmiger (nunja...).
Um die Kamera aber nicht nur anschalten, reinstecken und filmen lassen zu können, sondern von außen Kontrolle über die Aufnahmen zu haben, was die 40 min Akkulaufzeit viel besser nutzt, habe ich den Auslöser der Kamera durch einen kleinen Reedschalter ersetzt. Jetzt kann man die Aufnahme von außen starten und stoppen, ohne dass irgendwas die wasserfestigkeit stört. Abends kann man dann die Videos von der Karte ziehen.
Je nach Angelart kann man kleine Halter ans Gehäuse kleben, so dass sie für den Zweck optimal ausgerichtet ist. Also zB ein Blei an die Unterseite, Anti-Tangle-Tube oben zum Karpfenangeln. Oder hinten befestigen und vorn unten ein kleineres Blei zum jiggen.
Bleibt die Kamera mal hängen, kostet der Spaß nur 30 Euro plus ein Bisschen Bastelei.
Damit es einfacher ist, die Sache nachzubauen, habe ich die stl. Dateien der Frästeile angehängt. Mittelteil muss bei 5 mm Plexiglas 2 mal gedruckt werden (10 mm lichte Höhe innen notwendig). Der Reed-Schalter ist der hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Reedkontakt-Schlieser-5mm-x-1-8mm-5W-5-10-oder-20-Stuck-/221987420586


----------



## glavoc (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Respekt, Hut ab! Sieht sehr professionell aus, wow.

Was ich nicht finde ist der Link zur Kamera, bzw der zuckt nich...


----------



## fischbär (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Jetzt muss es gehen. Ja, ich finde das Gehäuse auch erstaunlich hübsch, dafür dass es aus Abfallstückchen gebaut ist 
Übrigens braucht man nichtmal eine Fräse. Das Gehäuse lässt sich auch mit einer Laubsäge / Feile und Bohrmaschine herstellen. Dann muss man nur die Dichtnut etwas anders realisieren.


----------



## glavoc (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Danke, jetzt funktionieren alle Link`s#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Eigentlich echt nicht übel die Arbeit, aber die Aufnahmen werden garantiert für die Tonne sein (wenn man überhaupt was erkennt im etwas tieferen Wasser )

Das Angebot grenzt schon an Betrug...denn mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera hat das nichts zu tun. Da ist sicher ein Popelsensor drin (vermutlich noch deutlich kleiner als bei einer normalen Kompakten), der so gut wie kein Licht einfängt...unscharfe Bilder, starkes Rauchen ist das Ergebnis. Gerade unter Wasser nimmt das Licht was das Teil einfängt nochmal deutlich ab. Klar kann man bei dem Preis nichts gutes erwarten, aber ich glaube die Videos werden gänzlich unbrauchbar. Bin aber trotzdem auf eventuelle Praxisaufnahmen gespannt.


----------



## fischbär (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Ja, da hast Du Recht. Die Kamera ist ziemlicher Scheiss und das Angebot als Spiegelreflex irreführend in meinen Augen. Man kann das gleiche Ding aber sicher auch noch billiger beim Ali kaufen. Die nehmen die ganzen Drohnenfreaks auch. Gibt es in verschiedenen Gehäusen und Qualitäten und man weiss nie, was man bekommt. Dass die Videos schlecht sind, stimmt aber nicht! Das sind normale Handykameramodule! 720p HD. Vom Licht her mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Innen bei schummerigem Kunstlicht geht sie problemlos. Ich denke eher, dass die Limitierung das kleine Gesichtsfeld bzw. die begrenzten Sichtweite unter Wasser ist.
Mein nächstes Projekt da wäre, eine FPV-Kamera aus dem Quadrocopterbereich zu verbauen, mit Funksender dann im Boot. Die haben 120° Sehfeld in der Luft. Und man könnte die Kamera vom Boot direkt zu einem Echo vom Echolot runterlassen und schauen, was man da genau sieht 
Bräuchte ich nur mehr Zeit, als ich habe...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Ok, das überrascht mich. Hab eine GoPro mit einem 1/2,5 CMOS und das rauscht bei etwas weniger Licht unter Wasser schon sichtbar (ist aber auch normal)


----------



## slowhand (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Sehr geil! Mit welchem Programm haste das gezeichnet?


----------



## jkc (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

#v

Moin, muss mich da anschließen - sehr geil!
Das ist nicht nur einfach eine Eigenbaulösung, sondern auch richtig gut ausgeführt!

Grüße JK


----------



## l00kus (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Meeeggaaaaaa! Irgendwie zeigt der Amazon-Links ins leere bzw. 404. Vermutlich ist das Teil schon ausverkauft


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Hab den Link nochmal angepasst.
http://www.amazon.de/Weltweit-Spiegelreflexkamera-Ultra-kleinen-microSDHC-Speicherkarte/dp/B00QGHG29O/

Kann aber sein, dass der sich ständig ändert bei Amazon.
Dann einfach auf die Startseite gehen und nach Mini Kamera suchen. Am Bergriff "Weltweit" erkennt ihr dann das Teil für 29,99€


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Schaut richtig gut aus!!!

 #r


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Und wenn ich die zeit rechne und das Werkzeug was nicht jeder zuhause hat usw. kommt es auf den gleichen Preis raus.
Die Waterwolf wird im Bau(Material) auch nicht viel mehr kosten, aber die leute die dort arbeiten wollen auch Geld verdienen und noch viele andere.

Dieser Vergleich hingt genauso, wie die Vergleiche immer von Leuten die sagen ein fertiges Bassboat ist mir zu teuer, ich baue meins selber aus.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

muss (und kann) halt jeder selbst entscheiden:m


----------



## glavoc (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und wenn ich die zeit rechne und das Werkzeug was nicht jeder zuhause hat usw. kommt es auf den gleichen Preis raus.
> 
> Gibt aber Leute, die haben beides..Zeit und Fräse!
> 
> ...



Aber es steht ja jedem offen wie und an wen er sein Geld verteilt/verwendet..#h


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*



glavoc schrieb:


> Aber es steht ja jedem offen wie und an wen er sein Geld verteilt/verwendet..#h


 

Das stimmt voll und ganz, nur passt dann eben die Aussage immer nicht mehr, meine Sache war viiiieeeeelllllll billiger#6

Genauso wie in dem Vergleich 40min Aufnahmemöglichkeit im Gegensatz zu 5 Std. stehen bei der WW....


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Tach auch,
 manchmal ist der Weg das Ziel.#h

 Reschpekt, sieht sehr geil aus.#6

 Ich bin dann mal weg.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Wahnsinn,
tolle Arbeit die du da gemacht hast und danke für das Teilen.

Hast du auch schon Resultate vom Wasser machen können?


----------



## fischbär (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Um Gottes Willen, was habe ich getan! Beruhigt Euch!
Ich habe schon im Ursprungspost geschrieben, dass das keine Waterwolf ist, und dass es auch kein Konkurrenzprodukt ist.
Natürlich hat es einige Zeit gebraucht, das Ding zu bauen. Vielleicht 5 Stunden. Aber wollen wir beim Angeln wirklich anfangen unsere Zeit abzurechnen? Dann wird der Zander aber teuer!
Das Preisargument war für mich eigentlich nur deshalb wichtig, weil man sie billig NACHbauen kann. Also wenn mal eine verloren geht. Das ist wie mit Chinawobblern, wo man sich dann auch eher mal traut unter einem Baum zu angeln, wo eben vielleicht auch die Fische sind.

Die Aufnahmezeit ist nur eine Funktion des Akkus! Man kann da jederzeit einen neuen Akku ranlöten, der jede beliebige Größe hat. Die Dinger kosten ein paar Cent.

Aber jetzt habe ich mich mal intensiver mit dem Thema beschäftigt, und einige interessante Entdeckungen gemacht!
Ich vermute, dass die Kamera *sehr ähnlich ist*, die auch in die Waterwolf gesteckt wurde!!!

Und zwar steht auf der Waterwolfseite folgender Absatz:

"*F: Wie entferne oder ändere ich die Zeitanzeige?*
_A: 
1. Diese Datei herunterladen! 

2. Datei entpacken. 

3. Öffnen Sie die entpackte .txt Datei und ändern Sie Jahr, Datum und Uhrzeit. 

4. Speichern Sie die „time.txt“ Datei. _"

Tja. Das ist EXAKT genauso, wie bei dieser kleinen Kamera! Sogar der __MacOSX Order in der Zip-Datei findet sich genauso auf der Minikamera.

Ebenfalls ist der Sensor auch ein 1/4" 720p CMOS, Lichtempfindlichkeit sollte also ähnlich sein. Das Objektiv vorn sieht auch ähnlich aus. Angaben zum FOV finde ich nicht, sieht auf den Videos aber auch nicht groß aus.
Ich dachte immer die Waterwolf wäre viel kleiner. Aber Pustekuchen! Meine Kamera ist 55x45x25 mm. Die Waterwolf ist mehr als doppelt so lang und etwas über 30 mm im Durchmesser. Der Akku ist 6 mal größer, also haben sie wohl auch einen annähernd gleichen Stromverbrauch.

Aber natürlich hat meine Konstruktion auch viele Nachteile gegenüber dem Original:
-Bauzeit
-sicher nicht 100 m wasserdicht
-Aufnahmezeit
-kompliziertere Öffnungsprozedur
-keine Kits für bestimmte Angelarten
-nicht strömungsoptimiert
-keine Garantie oder Support

etc.

Vorteile wären:
-nur Materialkosten
-bei Verlust nur ca. 30 Euro plus 1 h Nachbauzeit
-kleiner
-vollkommen anpassbar an alle Bedürfnisse
-muss nicht geöffnet werden um die Aufnahme zu starten

Aber wie gesagt, das soll hier kein Penisvergleich werden, sondern ich wollte nur mal eine kleine Bastelei vorstellen, die jemandem anderes vielleicht mal als Anregung nützt. Natürlich ist das kein ausgereiftes kommerzielles Produkt!

Erstellt ist das alles in Autodesk Fusion 360. Die Software ist fürs Hobby kostenlos, sehr einfach zu erlernen, mit haufenweise Youtube-Erklärvideos assoziiert und extrem mächtig. So habe ich zB die Druckfestigkeit vorher berechnen können. Und man kann sich auch CAM Fräsdaten ausgeben lassen. Es gibt auf dem Markt nichts vergleichbares für unter 5000 Euro, geschweige denn für lau.

Edit:
Waterwolf hat angeblich: "120 x 90 degree wide angle lens"
Das ist natürlich ein super Vorteil!

Edit2:
Bei Aliexpress gibt es die Kamera für 5 Euro inklusive Versand! Man findet dort wohl auch noch kleinere Kameras!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Hi, ich finde das absolut Klasse, was du da gebaut hast #h 

Ich gebe dir Recht, Zeit und Aufwand beim selbst bauen steht nicht immer in einem Verhältnis zum Endprodukt, rechnet man die Arbeitszeit noch in Stundenlohn um, kommt man in den seltensten Fällen zu einem finanziell attraktiven Ergebnis.

ABER: Es macht Spaß! #6#h

Ich kann dich da voll und ganz verstehen, sich Gedanken zu machen, konstruieren, evtl. neu anfangen, usw. um dann auf ein Ergebnis zu kommen, was man im Internet hätte billiger bekommen können.... Ja! |supergri


----------



## fischbär (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

War heute Abend nach Sonnenuntergang mal in einem kleinen Teich. Das Setup war aber ziemlicher Mist. Hatte nur Blei drumgewickelt und hinten Schnur ran.
Das größte Problem ist schlicht die Sichtigkeit des Wassers. Man sieht einfach nur 20 - 30 cm weit irgendwas klar. Im Anhang zwei Bilder, wo man mal das Rauschen in der Dämmerung in ca. 50 cm - 1 m Teichwasser sieht.
Ein breiteres Gesichtsfeld is ebenfalls wünschenswert. Naja, mal sehen was man da tun kann.


----------



## donak (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Ich finde dein Engagement echt cool, es geht bei den Eigenbauten nie darum Kosten zu sparen, finde ich.

Ich baue meine Kunstköder auch nicht, weill es billiger ist, sondern weil ich daran Freude habe.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*



fischbär schrieb:


> .... Die nehmen die ganzen Drohnenfreaks auch.


Eher weniger, da ist die unterste Einstiegsklasse normalerweise die  Mobius gewesen die 1080p macht und das in sehr brauchbarer Qualität.  Zudem hat sie nen Weitwinkel oder auch UltraWeitwinkel. Kostet dann eben  50€, aber taugt auch. Oder aber den "Nachfolger", die Foxeer Legend 1 (größerer Sensor, 60fps).

Wenn deine jetztige den Geist aufgibt, versuch die Mobius mal.


----------



## fischbär (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Stimmt, aber die sind riesig und zu teuer. Das ganze soll ja notfalls "verlierbar" sein. Ich habe jetzt mal noch ne ganz kleine mit 120° WW bei Ali bestellt. Wird wohl ein paar Wochen dauern bis sie kommt. Bis dahin werde ich mal ein paar WW-Objektivvorsätze testen die noch rumliegen hier.
Hatte auch überlegt, den IR-Filter rauszuschmeißen und eine IR-Beleuchtung etwas ober- oder unterhalb der Kamera anzubringen. IR wird im siffigen Wasser am wenigsten gestreut, und Absorption sind bei den 50 cm eh kein Thema.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*



fischbär schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber die sind riesig und zu teuer.



Zu teuer seh ich ein, aber riesig???


----------



## fischbär (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Joa. Laut Hersteller "

 only around 61mm (L) x 35mm (W) x18mm (H)
Super light-weighted: only approx 38g!
"

Dazu das Gehäuse mit 10 mm extra in jeder Dimension und das ist ein Riesenklopper. Erst mal schauen was so geht


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Das Rauschen wird man wohl kaum deutlich verbessern können. 

Hier mal ein Überblick. 1/ 2,5 entspricht etwa einer normalen Kompaktkamera. 

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ensorformate.svg/2000px-Sensorformate.svg.png

Schon hier werden Bilder / Videos eher schlecht bei wenig Licht. APS-C ist so normale Größe bei DSLR / DSLM...das sind Welten und selbst da kann bei schlechter Einstellung sichtbares Rauschen auftreten.

Mit dem Ergebnis muss man irgendwie leben. Wenn die Kamera bezahlbar und klein sein soll hat man eigentlich keine Optionen (eventuell nur geringfügig mit Lichtquelle). Außer man ist so begabt, das man sich selbst eine Kamera (größerer Sensor, lichtstärkers Objektiv) zusammenbauen kann.


----------



## Seele (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Super umgesetzt. Großes Lob. 
Aber ist halt wirklich immer nur ein Kompromiss. Ich habe selbst auch schon enige Unterwasserkameras gebaut, aber nie war ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Vor allem jetzt wenn man die Preise so anschaut, bekommt man ja für 150-200 Euro ne Kamera die wirklich gut funktioniert. Deshalb bin ich da auch nicht mehr am tüfteln. 
Aber ich könnte mal wieder meine Kamera mit Live Übertragung raus kramen


----------



## fischbär (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*



D1985 schrieb:


> Das Rauschen wird man wohl kaum deutlich verbessern können.
> 
> Hier mal ein Überblick. 1/ 2,5 entspricht etwa einer normalen Kompaktkamera. [...]




Das sind sehr interessante Punkte. Man muss dabei aber bedenken, dass es hier zwei wichtige Eigenschaften gibt:

- Die Tiefenschärfe nimmt mit zunehmender Sensorgröße ab.
- Kleine Chips erlauben größere Blenden (oftmals f1 bis f2.5).

Korrigiert auf die Tiefenschärfe, gibt es gar nicht mal so einen großen Unterschied zwischen großen und kleinen Sensoren. Will man zwischen ganz nah und ca. 1 m weit scharf sehen, wird man wohl nur einen hochwertigen Sensor verbauen können, oder muss auf künstliches (IR) Licht zurückgreifen.


----------



## fischbär (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*



Seele schrieb:


> Aber ich könnte mal wieder meine Kamera mit Live Übertragung raus kramen



Wie hast Du das umgesetzt?


----------



## Seele (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*



fischbär schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das umgesetzt?



Webcam und aktivem USB Kabel. Das ist aber 10 Jahre oder länger her. Technisch hat sich da sicher einiges getan, hab mich da nicht weiter informiert.


----------



## fischbär (27. April 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Es gibt ein paar Neuigkeiten. Nachdem die Verhältnisse besser geworden sind, konnte ich die Kamera wieder mal testen.
Im Moment habe ich zwei Sachen probiert:

1. eine wasserdichte Endoskopkamera von Ebay für Android. War billig und hält dem Wasserdruck stand, leider ist sie nicht lichtstark genug in 6 m Tiefe in der Elbe was zu sehen. Die eingebauten LEDs helfen etwas, aber mehr als 5 cm sieht man nicht. Sichtfeld ebenfalls zu klein.

2. die gebastelte Kamera beim Feedern. Und das war interessant! Ich habe einige Stunden geangelt, aber es gab keine Bisse. Nur am Ende auf Maden. Vorher habe ich nur mit Mini-Boilies geangelt. Die Erkenntnisse die bei dem Einsatz rumgekommen sind, waren:

- Das Wasser in er Elbe ist extrem trüb und man sieht gerade ca. 20-30cm weit. Hier liegt eine prinzipielle Grenze jeder Kameralösung, egal wie teuer.

- Die Farbe des Grundes ist sandig hell, das Licht von oben wirkt bräunlich, wenig grünlich.

- Dunkle Farben werden weiter weg wahrgenommen als helle (Gummifischfreunde aufgehorcht). Zuerst sieht man die Pupillen der Fische, der Rest ist erstaunlich gut getarnt durch die Silberfarbe.

- Es waren die ganze Zeit Brassen da, die auch das Futter um den Futterkorb vom Boden gefressen haben, den Boilie haben sie aber nicht angerührt.

- Das Zucken in der Rutenspitze sind Stupser gegen den Futterkorb, keine Bisse auf den Köder.

- Es waren auch Rotaugen da, die haben aber nichts gefressen, sondern nur geschaut. Sie wirkten nicht, als hätten sie an Futter Interesse, welches auf dem Grund liegt.

- Der Blickwinkel ist extrem kritisch. Es wird Zeit für die Version mit Weitwinkel!

(Gute) Screenshots aus dem Video sind im Anhang.

Ich habe jetzt das gleiche Gehäuse für eine QQ5 Weitwinkelkamera gefräst. Die wirkt von der Bildquali noch besser und kommt auch mit noch weniger Licht zurecht. Wenn das mal nicht dem, was im Waterwolf steckt schon nahe kommt...


----------



## AllroundAlex (27. April 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Dein Projekt ist wirklich Klasse!

Macht Lust aufs nachbauen, wobei mir da 1-2 Möglichkeiten fehlen 

Deine Erkenntnisse in der Elbe sind sehr interessant. Decken sich aber mit der Annahme, dass dunklere Farben (Motoroil usw) besser fangen als naturgetreue Muster.

Ich hoffe du kannst uns bald mit neuen Bildern und Erkenntnissen versorgen!


----------



## fischbär (27. April 2016)

*AW: "Waterwolf" selbst gebastelt: eine Unterwasserkamera für Arme*

Danke! Freut mich, wenn es auf Interesse stößt. Ich werde, wenn es fertig ist, auch eine Schablone posten, damit man das Plexiglas mit der Laubsäge bearbeiten kann. Im Prinzip würde das nämlich auch gehen.


----------

